# [SOLVED] Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer



## MrCashew (Aug 11, 2007)

I was bored today and I wanted to install Roller Coaster Tycoon 2, which I got from a cereal box. <.<

I put it in, go through the whole installation process, but when its done, the install wizard is not responding. Ok, alt+crt+del, end task.

I take out the cd, put it back in and I have to go through the whooole installation process again. I do that, but this time it works. I open up RCT2, and it won't load, black screen. I want to do end task again, but everythings just lagging like hell, and the black screen won't go away, so I shut off my computer.

I go back on, and I say **** this i'll uninstall it. I go in control panel and click on delete, and goes through the uninstallation thing. In the end it says it was complete, but the files and the .exe thing are still there. So I try again, this time in Start, all programs, infrogrames, rollercoaster tycoon 2, and I press uninstall, and it does the same thing. Now i'm freaked out. I restart the computer (properly this time).

When I turn it back on and go on add or remove programs, the icon for RCT2 seems like some blue alien thing, and it says it takes up 3 thousand something megabytes. I do delete, and the same thing happens like before. So I'm pissed off and decide to take a break, and I say I might as well do a virus check at the same time. (AVG). 

Virus check is done, no problems, and now in add or remove programs, the icon is an X and it takes up 3508 megabytes, and it says its used frequently.

If anybody could pleaaase help me....

P.S. I can't do System Restore because it's not enabled on my computer, and if I enable it well there won't be a restore point from when I didnt have it installed.... right?


----------



## MrCashew (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

Update: I tried uninstalling it 2 days, by start, all programs, infogrames, roller coaster tycoon 2, uninstall, and it stayed there. tried by all programs, stayed there.

what if I delete the files that were installed (readme, tracks, scenarios, rct2.exe, etc), and THEN press on uninstall, would it work?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

look in the add/remove section of the control panel is it still in the list?


----------



## MrCashew (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

yup yup. I tried uninstalling it like 5 times and its still there.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

ok use this  add/remove pro it can remove entries from the add/remove section.after you remove the entry simply delete all the files for it.


----------



## MrCashew (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

well, i dont think its the problem with my add/remove programs thing, its just it stays installed. does that... change anything?


----------



## MrCashew (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

either way i did that, but its still there in start, all programs, etc.


----------



## MrCashew (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: Roller Coaster Tycoon 2 destroying my computer*

omfg I went in all programs, right clicked and pressed delete, and its gone! thank you soo much you're so awethum!

<3


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

cool glad ya got it fixed :wave:


----------

